# Ponce Inlet 1-11-11 report



## Jox (Jul 30, 2010)

So this was my first time fishing this side of Florida. I'm usually a pier type of person (Skyway Piers, Ft. Desoto) and I tryed both jetties today at Ponce Inlet. We fished the New Smyrna side late morning and then the lighthouse side in the afternoon. 
In the New Smyrna side, all I can say is I'm glad I'm wearing Vibram Five Fingered shoes because they helped me grip on the rocks. Someone probably definitly gets hurt often. Well my group didn't catch anything. There was someone who caught a little bluefish or two and then a sheepshead later on. It was really windy and wavy.
The light house side seemed better but the only thing I caught was a needle fish with a big sized topwater plug thing. I saw like two bluefish caught, pins and that was basically it. 
Both places seemed not great at least today. I'm sure they're a ton better in other days. We were using clam, cut mullet and I was using gotcha plugs and a topwater at the end. I was hoping for the raving bluefish that I've been hearing but they weren't there. Any tips?


----------



## junior (Oct 6, 2010)

hey i was there...I saw when you pulled that needle fish in as I was leaving. 

I caught a couple 11" mangrove snappers and a couple under 10", a blue fish and a whiting all on shrimp. I also tried using cut mullet and pin fish but nothing was hitting them. 

There was a guy next to me that pulled in 2 or 3 sheepshead and another guy that caught a small redfish.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

> junior:
> hey i was there...I saw when you pulled that needle fish in as I was leaving.


Maybe your timeing of the tide change was off ?

At the same time , fishing has been off due to consistant North winds. Your fishing should improve with a Northeast /Eastern wind bringing warmer waters inshore. Sure the wind might be in your face , but fishing should improve. 

Got cha's from the jetty should be working if there are any blues arround . Consider throwing stingsilvers and small spoons from the beach as well as a rod of bait-N-wait.

Fishwander


----------



## Jox (Jul 30, 2010)

What time were you there junior?? I definitely gotta get some solid bottom rigs and replace the lost gotcha plugs. I'll be back there sometime. I hope more people post reports on it


----------



## junior (Oct 6, 2010)

I was there from around 12 to 4ish. was there specifically to catch mangrove snappers because those are my favorite to eat, an maybe get lucky with a redfish. I usually cast one line out with either mullet or pin fish and let it sit while i fish for snappers on my lighter gear with shrimp. Blue fish are fun to catch but don't care for them much. I usually give them away or throw them back.


----------



## Jox (Jul 30, 2010)

Which side of the jetty is usually fished??


----------



## junior (Oct 6, 2010)

Both sides seem to be fished equally. I prefer the ocean side only because I get frustrated sometimes with the rocks on the inlet side. but I'm still learning where to cast and how to deal with that.


----------

